# Plane Crash in Buffalo - terrified to fly CA now :-(



## Cyrstal (13 Feb 2009)

Sorry if this is the wrong forum for this....

Have you seen that a Continental Airline flight crashed flying from Newark to Buffalo last night?  49 people killed, 48 people onboard, one on the ground...plane crashed into a house in subarban Buffalo.

I have a fear of flying but I don't let it stop me from flying (if you know what I mean)  Am due to fly from Dublin to Newark at the end of March with Continental Airlines, and am now petrified about it :-(  Anyone any advice to help me through this? (For the first time ever I feel like cancelling the trip)

Thanks,

C


----------



## Ron Burgundy (13 Feb 2009)

There was a crash on a road this week, last weel and the week before and people died. 

Should you stay off the roads ????

I believe there are specialists that can deal with this phobia which you should look into.


----------



## Cyrstal (13 Feb 2009)

I don't have a fear of road crashes Ron, I have a fear of flying.  Fears like this are usually irrational!!


----------



## Caveat (13 Feb 2009)

Talk to your GP - many people take a few valium or similar.  You won't care about anything then!

You're probably sick of hearing it, but statistically, travelling by plane is much safer than by car for example.


----------



## truthseeker (13 Feb 2009)

I would imagine that statistically the best time to fly with an airline is just after theyve had a crash - its unlikely they will have another one so soon etc...

Thousands of planes take off and land daily, you have more of a chance of having a road traffic accident than being in a plane crash.


----------



## Chocks away (13 Feb 2009)

For transatlantic flights I drink a couple of large Seagram's V.O. about an hour before boarding. Does it for me.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (13 Feb 2009)

i'd love to be beside you in an emergency.......or the person who decides its a good idea to take a few sleeping XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX.


----------



## truthseeker (13 Feb 2009)

Ron Burgundy said:


> i'd love to be beside you in an emergency.......or the person who decides its a good idea to take a few sleeping XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX.


 
Why - do you think its the responsibility of the stranger in the seat next to you to rescue you in the event of a crash?


----------



## Ron Burgundy (13 Feb 2009)

truthseeker said:


> Why - do you think its the responsibility of the stranger in the seat next to you to rescue you in the event of a crash?


 
Rescue me ??? More like get in my bloody way when i'm trying to get off. I've seen fools get on a plane so srunk they can bearly walk. The airlines have to grow some balls and stop these idiots. Not just when cameras are around on airline or something.


----------



## truthseeker (13 Feb 2009)

Ron Burgundy said:


> Rescue me ??? More like get in my bloody way when i'm trying to get off. I've seen fools get on a plane so srunk they can bearly walk. The airlines have to grow some balls and stop these idiots. Not just when cameras are around on airline or something.


 
The sleeping pill people will be asleep and the drinkers will probably conk out with a drop in cabin pressure in the event of a crash too.

Personally speaking Id just clamber over them to get off in such a situation.

Although I agree with your point, drunk people on planes are actually quite frightening.
I was trapped on a flight back from Prague once with a group of drunks and I was terrified, they were totally unpredictable, punching each other, throwing drinks around, shouting their heads off and using terrible abusive language - one woman asked to be moved because she didnt want her small daughter listening to the words they were using, but there were no free seats elsewhere. The cabin crew didnt interfere at all despite the fact that at least 10 'normal' passengers were being disturbed by it. The group had brought booze on board in their hand luggage, so continued to drink for the entire trip - an absolutely horrible experience.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (13 Feb 2009)

truthseeker said:


> The sleeping pill people will be asleep and the drinkers will probably conk out with a drop in cabin pressure in the event of a crash too.
> 
> *Personally speaking Id just clamber over them to get off in such a situation.[/*quote]
> 
> Good idea, bit might not be just that easy.....thats why i always ask for an aisle seat


----------



## TarfHead (13 Feb 2009)

Just make sure this guy is driving .

.. and seek medical assistance.


----------



## Cyrstal (13 Feb 2009)

I always ask for an aisle seat as well - so that I can't see out the window, and so that I can closely monitor the flight crew's faces for any sign of trouble ahead  I can smile now, but this will be done rigidily throughout the flight.

I won't be going down the medication route as would be afraid I wouldn't have my wits about me if anything did happen!! I would normally indulge in glass of wine before the flight to take the edge off a bit - but my flight is at 8am so won't be indulging that early :-( Am off to get some books on overcoming fear of flying and seeing if that helps any...


----------



## Chocks away (13 Feb 2009)

Cyrstal said:


> I always ask for an aisle seat as well - so that I can't see out the window, and so that I can closely monitor the flight crew's faces for any sign of trouble ahead  I can smile now, but this will be done rigidily throughout the flight.
> 
> I won't be going down the medication route as would be afraid I wouldn't have my wits about me if anything did happen!! I would normally indulge in glass of wine before the flight to take the edge off a bit - but my flight is at 8am so won't be indulging that early :-( Am off to get some books on overcoming fear of flying and seeing if that helps any...


If on the other hand you make it to one of the early houses this http://www.bugbitten.com/photos/Europe/kazza1974/St_Petersburg/67616-10814-2387487.html should be steered clear of


----------



## Ron Burgundy (13 Feb 2009)

TarfHead said:


> Just make sure this guy is *driving *.
> 
> .. and seek medical assistance.


 
Well i'd rather if he wanted to fly the plane


----------



## csirl (13 Feb 2009)

The plane that crashed was one of those small propeller communter ones - I doubt you'll be going transatlantic on one of these, so nothing to worry about.


----------



## Smashbox (13 Feb 2009)

Yes it was a smaller one. One of the victims was a 9/11 widow.

We are very lucky to have a great standing in terms of plane crashes. I think in Ireland alone for large planes there has only been maybe 5 at the most in all the years. 

Would you try those Bachs Flower Remedies for calming your nerves a little OP? When you get on the plane, just think about all the fun you'll be having when you get there... and maybe you should avoid the news/papers/media until you come back.


----------



## Purple (13 Feb 2009)

Does anyone know what happened?
Did the people in the house leave the landing light on?


----------



## callybags (13 Feb 2009)

Maybe the washing was hanging out and the pilot saw the apron...


----------



## Caveat (13 Feb 2009)

It used to be that Aer Lingus had a 100% safety record - is it still the case that not one Aer Lingus plane has ever crashed?


----------



## Ceist Beag (13 Feb 2009)

Caveat said:


> It used to be that Aer Lingus had a 100% safety record - is it still the case that not one Aer Lingus plane has ever crashed?



Depends who you believe. There was one plane that came down but some people believe it was shot down by the British!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aer_Lingus_Flight_712


----------



## Smashbox (13 Feb 2009)

Taken from Wiki.

Aer Lingus has suffered eight incidents in its history, seven accidents which left planes written-off, of which three were fatal, and one hijacking. The last such incident happened 22 years ago, in 1986, when a Short 360 hit high-tension power lines after rolling.

On 10 January 1952, a Douglas Dakota EI-AFL "St. Mark" en route from Northolt to Dublin suffered from extreme turbulence and crashed at Gwynant Lake in Snowdonia killing all 20 passengers and 3 crew. It was the company's first fatal accident.

On 22 June 1967, a Vickers Viscount EI-AOF on a pilot training flight stalled and spun into the ground near Ashbourne, killing all three crew.

On 21 September 1967, a Vickers Viscount EI-AKK from Dublin to Bristol made a hard landing. All of the passengers and crew survived. The aircraft was later written off.

In 1968, a Viscount EI-AOM "St. Phelim" en route from Cork to London crashed near Tuskar Rock in the waters off the southeast coast of Ireland. All 57 passengers and four crew perished. The crash is generally known as the Tuskar Rock Air Disaster in Ireland. The aircraft's elevator trim tab was found some distance from the rest of the wreckage, suggesting that it had become detached at an earlier stage. However, the accident report reached no definitive conclusion about the cause of the crash, but did not exclude the possibility that another aircraft or airborne object was involved. Following persistent rumours that the aircraft's demise was linked with nearby British military exercises, a review of the case files by the Air Accidents Investigation Unit took place in 1998. This review identified a number of maintenance and record-keeping failures and concluded that the original report failed to adequately examine alternative hypotheses not involving other aircraft. A subsequent investigation concluded that the accident happened following a structural failure of the port tailplane, and ruled out the possibility that another aircraft was involved.

In 1981, an Aer Lingus flight from Dublin to London was hijacked and diverted to Le Touquet - Côte d'Opale Airport in France. While authorities negotiated with the hijacker by radio in the cockpit, French special forces entered the rear of the aircraft and overpowered him. None of the passengers or crew were injured during the hijacking. The official record shows the reason as _One hijacker demanded to be taken to Iran. Plane stormed/hijacker arrested. Duration of the hijacking: less than 1 day._ while various media reports indicated that the man, a former Trappist monk, demanded that the Pope release the third secret of Fátima.

In 2005, Aer Lingus Flight 132 EI-CRK "St. Brigid" almost collided with another jet aircraft on the runway at Logan International Airport. The Aer Lingus aircraft was cleared for takeoff from runway 15R. Five seconds later US Airways flight 1170 was cleared to takeoff from runway 9, destined for Shannon. Due to the intersection of the runways, the aircraft had been sent on a possible collision course. During the take-off roll, the US Airways First Officer noticed the other plane and realized that they were going to collide. Evasive action was taken, and the two planes passed within 170 feet of each other, with the Aer Lingus aircraft flying over the US Airways aircraft. The US Airways flight continued down the runway and took off safely.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (13 Feb 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Taken from Wiki.
> 
> 
> Aer Lingus has suffered eight incidents in its history, seven accidents which left planes written-off, of which three were fatal, and one hijacking. The last such incident happened 22 years ago, in 1986, when a Short 360 hit high-tension power lines after rolling.
> ...


 
Sorry,i fell asleep mid post...........


----------



## Cyrstal (13 Feb 2009)

Ron Burgundy said:


> Sorry,i fell asleep mid post...........


 
See you obviously have NO fear of flying, I read every word of that post and wished I was flying Aerlingus to New York at the end of the month 

In the same way that I avidly watch all those Aircrash Disaster programs on National Geographic!!!


----------



## Smashbox (13 Feb 2009)

You need a slap too Ron.. do you at least read the first line? That pretty much explains it!

Cyrstal, I am the very same. Love those programs. I'm not a great fan of flying but you really will be fine. Transatlantic are way safer!


----------



## Afuera (13 Feb 2009)

Cyrstal said:


> I always ask for an aisle seat as well - so that I can't see out the window, and so that I can closely monitor the flight crew's faces for any sign of trouble ahead  I can smile now, but this will be done rigidily throughout the flight.


 
You'll be grand Cyrstal. I think it's perfectly natural to be a bit aprehensive on some level during a flight. Try not to let it get the better of you though!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEIB4baOSd8


----------



## S.L.F (15 Feb 2009)

Caveat said:


> You're probably sick of hearing it, but statistically, travelling by plane is much safer than by car for example.


 
I'm sick of hearing it because it is not true, if I have a crash tomorrow in my van the chances of me surviving are pretty good.

If by some chance I have a trip on a plane what are my chances if the plane hits another one at 30,00 feet.

or better how many people have survived car crashes as compared to plane crashes?

I'm like the OP I really really hate flying.


----------



## Yoltan (16 Feb 2009)

Cystal I have pm'd you.


----------



## Caveat (16 Feb 2009)

S.L.F said:


> I'm sick of hearing it because it is not true, if I have a crash tomorrow in my van the chances of me surviving are pretty good.
> 
> If by some chance I have a trip on a plane what are my chances if the plane hits another one at 30,00 feet.
> 
> or better how many people have survived car crashes as compared to plane crashes?


 
OK - but statistically, you are still safer flying. Based on, if nothing else, the fact that many of us drive every day and for those that do, very few of them fly every day.


----------



## csirl (16 Feb 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Taken from Wiki.
> 
> 
> Aer Lingus has suffered eight incidents in its history, seven accidents which left planes written-off, of which three were fatal, and one hijacking. The last such incident happened 22 years ago, in 1986, when a Short 360 hit high-tension power lines after rolling.
> ...


 
Which 7 we written off? You've only 6 incidents listed above and in at lease 2 of them, the plane was not damaged - the hijack & Logan Airport.


----------



## csirl (16 Feb 2009)

http://aviation-safety.net/database/operator/airline.php?var=6884

Found it on the internet - here's the full official list for AL - 9 incidents, 3 fatal.


----------

